# Clown Loach Problem!!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Right...In my one 55 gallon, I have 3 clown loaches which are only about 3 inches long and ive only had them for about 4-5 months. The smallest one of the lot which I think is a male due to it being thinner in shape and not so big built, recently has started becoming thinner and thinner around the top area. He eats really well and has always got a chunk of a stomach but seems to be getting thinner even though he has a big belly.

The other two are fine, which I think are females...they are really fat and big built so im not worried about them at all. But im worried about my male because he eats well, swims up and down the tank all day long and seems good but doesn't look his best!

Any ideas why he is becoming like this??


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im sure I have 2 males and 1 female...they say the females are more plumpish, bigger built and have the muscles! hehe

He seems to be wasting away. I purchased him at the same time as my other two, and he was slightly smaller. Now, my other two have grown quite a bit but he is still just as small as the day I got him. It looks as if his body is starting to sink in just a bit on his sides near his spine. He seems like he eats just as much if not than everybody else. 

What do you mean by an intestinal parasite??


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Please Help...???


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

an intestinal parasite is like worms ud get in a dog. somethinf is living in your clowns gut and eating all its food. thats y it looks fat but loosing weight. im unsure how to treat it. ill google it now for u to see how to treart it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

This may help. 
Parasite ID


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank-You...It looks rather like 'skinny' disease clowns sometimes get??


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

chesk this out http://www.mypets.net.au/flex/fish_diseases_and_treatments/83/1


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I think I know what I need to do about it now.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

no probs i keep clowns too but there much smaller than yours mine are about an inch long. and so far no probs with them.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool! Are these worms contagious??
Only, My other 2 clowns are my favourites and I wouldn't want them to get it aswell...


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

i dont know if they are contagious probably not.


----------



## travelingman (Aug 1, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> Cool! Are these worms contagious??
> Only, My other 2 clowns are my favourites and I wouldn't want them to get it aswell...


if the clown loach has a tape worm .. the other fish in the tank can catch them all so.. 

Paul


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im not sure...I hope the others dont get them!


----------

